# I Phone in den Staaten kaufen



## Drifter_usa (18. Juni 2009)

Hi ich fahr im Herbst in die USA und wollte mir da ein I Phone 3G S mitbringen.
Was muss ich da jetzt beachten? Einfach kaufen, mitnehmen und hier eine SIM rein und los telefonieren? Oder wie? 

Wie ist das mit der Sprache kann ich die einfach umstellen oder muss ich eine deutsche Software installieren? Wenn ja wie?

Mfg


----------



## uuodan (18. Juni 2009)

1. Achtung, Zoll.
2. Das IPhone3G S ist QuadBandfähig, daher sollte es rein technisch möglich sein. Dass SIM-Karten von dt. Netzbetreibern ohne weiteres akzeptiert werden, bezweifle ich allerdings.


----------



## DOTL (18. Juni 2009)

In den USA gibt es das Iphone ausschließlich bei AT&T. Allerdings gibt es das Gerät dann nur mit Vertragsbindung (2Jahre) und nur mit einer gültigen Sozialversicherungsnummer. Wenn man dort jemanden kennt, der hingegen einen gültigen Iphone-Vertrag hat, dann kann man ein neues Gerät über eine spezielle Vertragsumgestaltung bekommen, das jedoch preislich recht happig ist, da sich dadurch auch die Vertragslaufzeit verlängert.

Es gibt zwar etliche "freie" Einzelhändler die angeblich ungelockte Geräte verkaufen, aber davon würde ich schwer abraten.


----------



## Drifter_usa (20. Juni 2009)

Ok dann ist es im Prinzip unmöglich und nicht sinnvoll. Ok danke. Das wollte ich wissen.

Mfg


----------



## kc1992 (20. Juni 2009)

Ähm also vor etwa einem halben Jahr hat sich mein Cousin in den Staaten ungefähr 4 iPhone 3G's gekauft (Direkt im Apple-Store[Er war als Austauschschüler dort]) und sie durch den Zoll als Geschenke verpackt durchbekommen.
Er hat die dann hier halt mit dem Jailbreak geknackt und eins behalten und den Rest verkauft 
Also ich weiss halt von ihm, dass es geklappt hat, ich habe die iPhones im Geschenkpaket auch gesehen, also zeugenmäßig...


----------



## DOTL (20. Juni 2009)

Hmm... Ich denke, dass dir hierbei ein Irrtum unterlaufen ist. 
Ich war selbst in einigen Apple Stores in den USA, um mich spasseshalber bzgl. des Iphones zu erkundigen. Wie gesagt, man kann es dort bekommen, allerdings nur unter bestimmten Auflagen. Dazu gehört in erster Linie die Vertragsbindung. Selbiges kann man auch online auf der Apple Store USA Seite nachlesen. 

Dann stellt sich die Frage über welchen Flughafen dein Cousin wieder nach Deutschland gekommen ist. Vier originale Geräte fallen normalerweise beim Durchleuchten auf. Wird man dann erwischt, dass man die Geräte als Geschenke deklariert, erwartet einem eine saftige Nachzahlung. 
Es stimmt zwar, dass auf kleineren Flughäfen weniger Kontrollen durchgeführt werden, allerdings werden Interkontinentalflüge i.d.R. nur über die großen Flughäfen wie Hamburg, München oder FFM angeboten und auf diesen achtet der Zoll verstärkt auf etwaige Rechtsverstöße.


----------



## SolidBadBoy (20. Juni 2009)

kc1992 schrieb:


> Ähm also vor etwa einem halben Jahr hat sich mein Cousin in den Staaten ungefähr 4 iPhone 3G's gekauft (Direkt im Apple-Store[Er war als Austauschschüler dort]) und sie durch den Zoll als Geschenke verpackt durchbekommen.
> Er hat die dann hier halt mit dem Jailbreak geknackt und eins behalten und den Rest verkauft
> Also ich weiss halt von ihm, dass es geklappt hat, ich habe die iPhones im Geschenkpaket auch gesehen, also zeugenmäßig...




kannst dich ja noch mal bei deinem cousin erkundigen! da ich eine tante habe die immer sommer nach griechenland fliegt und wir uns dort dann treffen das heist sie kann mir eins besorgen 

aber die Meinungsunterschiede zwischen dir und DOTL sind sehr groß! bevor dann irgendwas bei kauf schieff läuft will ich es genau wissen, also wäre es net mich darüber zu informieren 

wenn man das handy bei ebay will kostest mal locker 999€^^
also was ist an dem handy so besonders???

ich mein wenn ich das appel nicht bekomme greif ich zum Samsung 8910 HD das soger günstiger ist!

kann mir mal jemand den unterschied nennen! weil wenn ich mir die esxtras anschau find ich das 8910 HD deutlich besser(kamera, viedokamera, etc)

MfG
SolidBadBoy


----------



## v3rtex (20. Juni 2009)

Letztens musste ich mich für einen neuen Vertrag + Handy entscheiden.
Einen Vertrag hätte ich aber auch von meinem Vater  übernehmen können, daher musste ich bei mir folgendes überlegen:



Freies Iphone (weil ich eins wollte) für 599€ in Verbindung mit dem laufenden Vertrages meines Vaters (10€ pro Monat)
Iphone mit dem T-Mobile Complete XS für 25€ pro Monat zzgl. 60€ Einmalpreis für das Gerät (Gesamt also 660€)
Somit habe ich mir letztere Option geleistet, da dort auch noch Surfvolumen inklusive ist und es umgerechnet günstiger ist.

Das Iphone habe ich jetzt 3 Wochen und bin davon begeistert.
Davor konnte ich Apple und besonders Itunes nicht ausstehen, aber ich wurde eines Besseren belehrt.

Ich persönlich würde kein freies Iphone in D kaufen weil die Preise einfach exorbitant sind, besonders bei Ebay.


Das Samsung i8910 HD habe ich mir damals auch überlegt.


----------



## Xion4 (20. Juni 2009)

Naja, und das in meinen AUgen ultimative Konkurenzmodell wird vielleicht ja das Samsung Jet s8000, dass ziehe ich in meine Überlegungen ein. Unschlagbares Display, perfekter Touchscreen, 800Mhz Prozessor (in nem Handy, wie bekloppt) und kann eigentlich auch alles.


----------



## SolidBadBoy (20. Juni 2009)

@Xion4 was ist das für ein handy??? kannst du mir mal ein link drüber schicken wo ich evtl. auch daten nachschauen könnte???


----------



## Xion4 (20. Juni 2009)

Hier: Samsung Jet S8000: Business-Smartphone mit Multimedia-Features - Smasung Jet - FOCUS Online


----------



## SolidBadBoy (20. Juni 2009)

Xion4 schrieb:


> Hier: Samsung Jet S8000: Business-Smartphone mit Multimedia-Features - Smasung Jet - FOCUS Online



naja um dem preis rum 410/+- gibts bessere.

ein sehr günsitges wäre da das Noikia 5800 XM
HTC usw...


----------



## Xion4 (20. Juni 2009)

Naja, das 5800 ist nun mehr ein Handy for everyone. Die Qualität bei dieses Geräten von Nokia ist nur solala. Ich habe ja nun auch nicht ein Touchscreen Handy zeigen wollen, sondern ne gute Alternative zum iPhone. Und ich die ist das Samsung denke ich.


----------



## SolidBadBoy (20. Juni 2009)

da würde ich ehher zum N97 oder 8910 HD greifen anstatt zum samsung und iphone!


----------

